# Shark fin antenna question!



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

I just installed the VG Shark fin antenna how long should I wait before driving?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

1 Year


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Seriously? Well I drove right away but I waited 2 days to wash the car.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

LOL but seriously, probably like 30 mins. If only you pressed really hard on it and evenly. Should be good to go.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

REDemption said:


> Seriously? Well I drove right away but I waited 2 days to wash the car.


It's gonna fall off.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

McNeo said:


> It's gonna fall off.


It was prob like 15-20 minutes later but its been on there for 2 months and many car washes. Just follow the proper installation instructions.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Like 30 minutes, thats what I waited. A few days before the car wash, wait till the weekend.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

You're fine. When it snows and you wipe it off your roof, be wary. It very easily knocks off from the 'gasket'. haha. Luckily VG will send you a new gasket for free. Personal Experience.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If you add a shark fin to each door you'll get enough lift to takeoff. True story.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the sarcastic replies!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

trevforever said:


> Thanks for all the sarcastic replies!


I figured everyone has answered already. You still confused about what to do with it?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

trevforever said:


> Thanks for all the sarcastic replies!


We aim to please.


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just ordered mine. How hard is the stock one to remove?


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

TopazRS87 said:


> Just ordered mine. How hard is the stock one to remove?


Very easy. It just unscrews.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Its pretty easy just dont pull up while unscrewing my base started to loosen


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

TopazRS87 said:


> Just ordered mine. How hard is the stock one to remove?


> Sees list of mods in signature
> Sees "how to remove antenna"
> ....
> Not sure if trolling....


----------

